# Black or Gross Looking Cotton Candy DIY?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is just my guess but I don't know if you can get the floss sugars in black but you may be able to add a black food coloring but I don't know if it will be a true black. My guess is it would be dark grey at best which would still work.

This got me ta thinkin' & googlin' & found this answer. I've never tried this myself but I've made cotton candy before & know that you can't spray it with anything but you could add color to the crystals to make it a different color.
https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-make-colored-sugar-for-a-cotton-candy-machine/


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> This is just my guess but I don't know if you can get the floss sugars in black but you may be able to add a black food coloring but I don't know if it will be a true black. My guess is it would be dark grey at best which would still work.
> 
> This got me ta thinkin' & googlin' & found this answer. I've never tried this myself but I've made cotton candy before & know that you can't spray it with anything but you could add color to the crystals to make it a different color.
> https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-make-colored-sugar-for-a-cotton-candy-machine/


Thanks for taking time to reply 
I had seen that today and I have made colored sugar with that method before and was going to try this as one of my cotton candy "experiments". With that method, there just won't be a flavor other than intense sugar, haha

I also read doing a combo of blue pink and yellow could give a yucky looking color result - another experiment 

Would love to find an tested and proven approach if possible


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

You can use hard candy..just find some in colors u like..I suggest searching root beer barrels they include brown and black colors


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you use hard candy in a cotton candy machine? I thought you had to use that granulated sugar floss stuff. At least that's what we used the last time I used a machine. 

You could always add in weird candies to it as you go. Like gummy spiders or eyeballs or something like that. As you're building your ball you could add them into the floss & then spin some more around it & stick a few on the outside.

I would also recommend trying to test the machine out before your party. It's a messy process & you gotta get the hang of how to make it, how to spin the cone & build it up. It's fun but messy.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Can you use hard candy in a cotton candy machine? I thought you had to use that granulated sugar floss stuff. At least that's what we used the last time I used a machine.
> 
> You could always add in weird candies to it as you go. Like gummy spiders or eyeballs or something like that. As you're building your ball you could add them into the floss & then spin some more around it & stick a few on the outside.
> 
> I would also recommend trying to test the machine out before your party. It's a messy process & you gotta get the hang of how to make it, how to spin the cone & build it up. It's fun but messy.


Yes mine can use hard or the floss stuff. Good idea about mixing items in, that would look neat !
Using for invitations and the party, so def will get lots of pre party practice 

Hope to start experimenting with the ideas mentioned here this week!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd suggest a grey-green colour with maggots and flies (edible ones of course!).


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe you will regret using any gummy type candy in the machine. The hard candy will floss out due to the base being hardened sugar. You can even use hard throat lozenges. Of course you can add gummy candy as a decorative to your finished spun sugar.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I made dark grey cotton candy using black sanding sugar.


----------

